# Where's a place to purchase nice bettas?



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey everyone  Haven't posted in months  Just wondering if anyone knows a good place to purchase bettas.. I want to go out and get one but every pet store that I have went to in Hamilton has sad looking bettas  All of their fins are torn and they are kept in filthy conditions :/ 

If anyone could point me in the direction of a good store with some nice looking bettas I'd appreciate it


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

There are quite a few ppl on this forum as will as HDAS that would have some available. Put a wanted post up and some one might be able to help you out


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you boun  Will do!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

If you want really good bettas, ask bettaforu. Not cheap though.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I wasn't looking for "cheap" I was thinking 30-60 range and thanks


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Took a quick look and those are type of bettas I was looking for. Saw some at last years Hamilton auction but chose not to purchase but I think I'm set on it now as I've seen a couple in person and they were really nice.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Try contacting Bettasandbeads on the Hamilton forum, Catherine has some great bettas.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I currently have left 3 nice Thailand imported Bettas. Won't have any more until end of June as I am going away for a month.

Super Red HM $35
Copper HM $35
Platinum White CT $30

I also have a couple of Platinum Gold/White dragon gened HM females $20 each

You can see pictures on previous post of some of the above.
I cannot get into my picture file on the web (lost all of them because the website went bust)

If you email me at home I can send the pics back that way.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Bettas*

Let me know what you are looking for colour and tail and I will see what I can do.
Ann Marie in Calgary just got a shipment in and am putting in a order for wilds from her. She also has other Bettas. Could combine the shipping.
Catherine


----------

